# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  The MUDPOND GO III : Isami Showa

## luki

*RULES OF THE GAME*

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini berlangsung selama 5 bulan, sejak *Juni 2011*  dan akan berakhir pada *November 2011*
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam lumpur milik Taniguchi Fish Farm di Kanemaru, Fukuyama, Jepang.
3. Selama kegiatan berlangsung koi diperbolehkan berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum KOI’s
4. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
5. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang biasa digunakan dalam kontes. 
6. Taniguchi menunjuk Feikoi Centre untuk mengatur pembayaran, pengiriman dan handling ke tangan masing – masing peserta.


*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Koi yang di GO dari varietas Showa Shansoku, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

*“ ISAMI “ Showa*
Lahir :  Mei 2010 
Ukuran : +/- 32 - 35 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) : Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : ISA Bloodline 84 cm
Pejantan : Otozou 68 cm

FOTO INDUKAN:
  




*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max – Grow Up dan Special - Color 

*GARANSI*
bagi koi yang cacat atau mati selama masa kegiatan akan diganti dengan ikan yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua telah terpilih


*AGENDA*
24 – 28 Juni 2011, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
29 Juni  – 15 September 2011, Masa Pemilihan 
1 Juli  –  November 2011, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
awal November  2011, Up Date, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang, dan Pengiriman Koi


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Tata cara pemilihan koi akan berlangsung dua putaran dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:


1. Pemilihan  dilakukan mulai tanggal *29 Juni  2011 pada pukul 12.00 PM* waktu server KOI's ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup tanggal *1 Oktober 2011* atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan , sebagai berikut :
-	 Rp. 12.000.000 untuk 1 – 10 Ekor 
-	Rp. 10.000.000 untuk 11 – 29 Ekor 
-	*Harga Koi di luar Ongkos Kirim ke Indonesia*
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil , untuk pembayaran *tunai* akan di berikan *discount Rp. 500.000*
2. Partisipan dapat mencicil dengan tata cara berikut:
Cicilan I, 50% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 7 hari setelah booking
Cicilan II, 25% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 30 hari setelah booking 
Cicilan III, 25% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 60 hari setelah booking 
3. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
4. Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
5 Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname dan kode koi. 
6. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624 – 0110235
a/n Soegianto
*

*JURI*
Youichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing – masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III untuk masing – masing varietas. 
Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

*HADIAH*
- 1 ekor sebagai hadiah Pemenang GO
- 1 ekor sebagai hadiah Doorprize

*Penentuan ikan sebagai hadiah akan di lakukan dengan cara :*
-  10 peserta pertama yang akan memilih 2 ekor ikan dari kegiatan ini untuk di jadikan hadiah

*Hadiah GC : no 17*


*Door Prize : no. 23*



*DONASI*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Ikan yang akan bertanding :*

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ini masuk mud pondnya  Taniguchi yg baru itu kah? yg guede itu..(seperti goshiki..?)

----------


## Soegianto

Iya pak. Masuk mudpond yang paling gede

----------


## wen

showanya mantap2,

----------


## gerryochiba

wah...kudu bersiap siap nih om...

----------


## yulius sesunan

Yulius No 4

----------


## yulius sesunan

Yulius No 1

----------


## Soegianto

15 an toni

----------


## Robby Iwan

ikut.. showa 05

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*
*Pilihan 1 - 10 @ Rp. 12 jt, ( Diluar ongkos kirim ke Indonesia ).*

1. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 04.*
2. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 01.*
3. Toni, *no. 15.*
4. Robby Iwan, *no. 05.*
5. Toni, *no. 14.*
6. Slamet K, *no.19.*
7. Rasito, *no. 06.*



*Isami Showa Available :*

----------


## Soegianto

An toni no 14

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om, ikutan juga ya,
atas nama : Slamet no. 19

----------


## Soegianto

No 6 atas nama pak rasito

----------


## luki

> An toni no 14





> Om, ikutan juga ya,
> atas nama : Slamet no. 19





> No 6 atas nama pak rasito


saya edit di atas ya .....postingan #10

----------


## ipaul888

om tlng d update dong foto2 yg masi avaiable.. biar saya nga bingung, thanks yah..

----------


## Anggit

Punten, ikut no 27 om .....

Nuhun
Salam

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om, ikutan juga ya,
> atas nama : Slamet no. 19


Pilihan yg bgs dan tepat...

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*
*Pilihan 1 - 10 @ Rp. 12 jt, ( Diluar ongkos kirim ke Indonesia ).*

1. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 04.*
2. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 01.*
3. Toni, *no. 15.*
4. Robby Iwan, *no. 05.*
5. Toni, *no. 14.*
6. Slamet K, *no.19.*
7. Rasito, *no. 06.*
8. Anggit,* no. 27.*



*Isami Showa Available :*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Pilihan yg bgs dan tepat...


Terima kasih om.

----------


## ipaul888

> *Hasil Rekap Sementara :*
> *Pilihan 1 - 10 @ Rp. 12 jt, ( Diluar ongkos kirim ke Indonesia ).*
> 
> 1. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 04.*
> 2. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 01.*
> 3. Toni, *no. 15.*
> 4. Robby Iwan, *no. 05.*
> 5. Toni, *no. 14.*
> 6. Slamet K, *no.19.*
> ...


sip om thanks.. btw ongkir k indo brp om?
masi newbie saya

----------


## Robby Iwan

Om2.., mana yg mempunyai masa depan lebih baik..no.10, 16, atau 21 ?

----------


## budjayz

Hope 16 om robby
Bodinya paling baik menurutku  ::

----------


## Zone

ikutan yah nomor 10..  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> ikutan yah nomor 10..


 no.10 diambil om zone, tinggal dua pilihannya 16 atau 21..  ::

----------


## Zone

> no.10 diambil om zone, tinggal dua pilihannya 16 atau 21..


ga tahan jg om.. jdi ambil deh.. dr kmren dah tahan2... hehe ga kuat iman...

----------


## Zone

om robby, no 21 bagus tuh...

----------


## ipaul888

Saya pilih 21, nga bakal nyesel om robby

----------


## Robby Iwan

> om robby, no 21 bagus tuh...





> Saya pilih 21, nga bakal nyesel om robby


makasih om Zone, om ipaul888..., menimbang Hi dan shiroji di badannya, dengan harapan sumi tumbuh ditempat yang tepat sehingga menciptakan perpaduan warna yg seimbang, keluar mud pond jadi 55-60cm dengan body yg kekar  (ngarepnya gitu)... ...........maka
saya ambil no.21

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*
*Pilihan 1 - 10 @ Rp. 12 jt, ( Diluar ongkos kirim ke Indonesia ).*

1. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 04.*
2. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 01.*
3. Toni, *no. 15.*
4. Robby Iwan, *no. 05.*
5. Toni, *no. 14.*
6. Slamet K, *no.19.*
7. Rasito, *no. 06.*
8. Anggit,* no. 27.*
9. Wilson,* no. 10.*
10. Robby Iwan,* no. 21.*



*Isami Showa Available :*

----------


## luki

> *RULES OF THE GAME*
> 
> *HADIAH*
> - 1 ekor sebagai hadiah Pemenang GO
> - 1 ekor sebagai hadiah Doorprize
> 
> *Penentuan ikan sebagai hadiah akan di lakukan dengan cara :*
> -  10 peserta pertama yang akan memilih 2 ekor ikan dari kegiatan ini untuk di jadikan hadiah


silahkan kepada peserta untuk memilih 2 nomor ikan yang masih available untuk *Hadiah*

*contoh :

- Hadiah : no. ....
- Door Prize : no. ...*

----------


## Zone

hadiah : no.17
door prize : no.23

----------


## Robby Iwan

> hadiah : no.17
> door prize : no.23


 Setujuu..!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hadiah: No. 12
Door Prize

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Hadiah: No. 12
> Door Prize


Uuups...blm ditulis udah ke posting.... Door Price: No. 17
Om Luki... mau tanya.... Kalo jadi juara trus dapet Door Prize.. Jadi dapet dua dong :Lalala:  :Lalala:  :Lalala:

----------


## luki

> Om Luki... mau tanya.... Kalo jadi juara trus dapet Door Prize.. Jadi dapet dua dong


Door prize di undi berdasarkan no ikan yang sudah terpilih Om Yulius.......
jadi no ikan yg sdh dpt GC....no ikan nya otomatis gugur Om......
jadi yang lain masih ada kesempatan untuk dapat hadiah......

----------


## ipaul888

om ongkir kira2 brp k jakarta? mo tau dong biar itung2annya tambah pinter saya.. hehe..

----------


## Soegianto

ongkir untuk ikan 50 +- 5jt an kadang lebih b,kadang kurang tergantung air.
1 box kalau mau aman isi 2 ekor 
kira2 spt itu
tks

----------


## Soegianto

pak toni dan pak rasito ikut saja

----------


## Robby Iwan

> ongkir untuk ikan 50 +- 5jt an kadang lebih b,kadang kurang tergantung air.
> 1 box kalau mau aman isi 2 ekor 
> kira2 spt itu
> tks


Pa Sugi, 5jt itu ongkos kirim satu box ya.. Klo ikan ukuran 50cm satu box isi 3 atau 2 ekor?

----------


## luki

> hadiah : no.17
> door prize : no.23





> Setujuu..!





> Hadiah: No. 12
> Door Prize





> Uuups...blm ditulis udah ke posting.... Door Price: No. 17





> pak toni dan pak rasito ikut saja


berarti tinggal tunggu Om Anggit dan Om Slamet K ya.......
baru nanti di take out ......

----------


## ipaul888

> ongkir untuk ikan 50 +- 5jt an kadang lebih b,kadang kurang tergantung air.
> 1 box kalau mau aman isi 2 ekor 
> kira2 spt itu
> tks


om menyamai pertanyaan om robby, jd dlm 1 box isi ny pasti 2 ekor ikan?
kl kita hanya ikut 1 ekor ikan berarti membayar +- 2,5 jt yah/ per ekor ikan?
(asumsi saya: ikan 50cm saya digabung menjadi 1 box dengan ikan 50cm milik orang lain) maka 5 jt dibagi 2 menjadi +-2,5jt
bner nga om? sori nih masi newbie soal beginian

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> hadiah : no.17
> door prize : no.23


Hadih : 17
door price : 23

----------


## Soegianto

> om menyamai pertanyaan om robby, jd dlm 1 box isi ny pasti 2 ekor ikan?
> kl kita hanya ikut 1 ekor ikan berarti membayar +- 2,5 jt yah/ per ekor ikan?
> (asumsi saya: ikan 50cm saya digabung menjadi 1 box dengan ikan 50cm milik orang lain) maka 5 jt dibagi 2 menjadi +-2,5jt
> bner nga om? sori nih masi newbie soal beginian


\

betul sekali .....

----------


## luki

> hadiah : no.17
> door prize : no.23





> Setujuu..!





> Hadiah: No. 12
> Door Prize





> Uuups...blm ditulis udah ke posting.... Door Price: No. 17





> pak toni dan pak rasito ikut saja





> Hadih : 17
> door price : 23



secara voting kayak nya sudah 50 % + 1 ya........

jadi hasil final nya : .....

*Hadiah GC : no. 17*

*Door Prize : no. 23*

saya take out no 17 dan 23........

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara :*
*Pilihan 1 - 10 @ Rp. 12 jt, ( Diluar ongkos kirim ke Indonesia ).*

1. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 04.*
2. Yulius Sesunan, *no. 01.*
3. Toni, *no. 15.*
4. Robby Iwan, *no. 05.*
5. Toni, *no. 14.*
6. Slamet K, *no.19.*
7. Rasito, *no. 06.*
8. Anggit,* no. 27.*
9. Wilson,* no. 10.*
10. Robby Iwan,* no. 21.*

*Pilihan 11 - 27 @ Rp. 10 jt, ( Diluar ongkos kirim ke Indonesia ).*

11. 



*Isami Showa Available :*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

menarik nihhhhhhhh....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Donny, ikutan dong. Mau saya pilihkan ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Donny, ikutan dong. Mau saya pilihkan ?


Jd males om ikutan go , kalau hasilnya bgs, foto updated terakhir pasti di upload di forum, kalau hasilnya jelek, boro2 di upload di forum hasilnya dgn berbagai alasan , ikan sudah diambil customer lah ,atau alasan lainnya... Padahal tujuan go adalah belajar ikan dr awal lalu hsil akhirnya bgmn.. Ini pendapat pribadi aja om, pendapat seorg hobyist kecil ... Ga usah dimasukan hati pendapat saya..  Thx

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Donny, ikutan dong. Mau saya pilihkan ?


kalau sekalian dibayarin mauuu om slamet.... hahahahaha :Behindsofa:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> kalau sekalian dibayarin mauuu om slamet.... hahahahaha


Ini GO mud pond loh OM. 
Nanti saya bayarin makan kuotie ya.  :Whistle:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ini GO mud pond loh OM. 
> Nanti saya bayarin makan kuotie ya.


Om byrin ikannya , saya yg byrin om kuo tie.. Hahaha

----------


## Robby Iwan

Tadi aku tanya hasil harvest ke Umeda san dgn BBM, jawabnya "bad news" mohon Feikoi dapat meng-klarifikasi..jangan2 nasibnya sama dengan Goshiki.?

----------


## Soegianto

info>>>
sy mendapat kabar dari umeda bahwa haevest kali hampir diseluruh jepang terjadi banyak masalah kemungkinan besarnya dikarenakan musim yang bergeser.
kemarin setelah saya dapat kabar yang kurang baik sy langsung koordinasi dengan pak robby .........pak robby usul utk pihak taniguchi memnjelaskan kejadian nya dan solusinya dituangkan secara tertulis supaya kitra bs post diforum ....karena surat belum datang dan pak robby sdh post maka sy akan jelaskan,
pertama tama sy sebagai penyelenggara mohon maaf sebesar besarnya kepada semua peserta ada kejadian yang diluar jangkauan kami.
ketika harves yang keluar dari mud pond hanya 5 ekor dan kondisinya pun kurang baik.
kemungkinan hilangnya ikan ini di tegaskan oleh taniguchi kemungkinan mati bukan karena hal lain.
sebenarnya mati dalam mud pond ini bukan hal yang aneh ini b iasa terjadi.
tapi karena ini adalah event maka puihak taniguchi akan membantu pihak penyelenggara dengan mengganti ikan seluruh ikan yg masuk kemud dengan tosai jenis showa .
dan ikan tsb setelah di acc pleh penyelenggara akan segera dishipment ke indonesia,
harapan saya kita semua mengambil pemikiran yang positif atas pengertian dan kerjasamanya saya ucapkan terimakasih.
info selanjutnya akan sy post

----------


## Anggit

Punten pak Sugi ...

Apa sudah ada info kelanjutannya?

Salam

----------

